# Cutter using guitar wire?



## Kansas Farm Girl (Feb 19, 2013)

Does anyone one use a soap cutter that utilizes a guitar? DH is willing to make me a cutter, but he wants to know what wire is used. I don't know anything about guitar wires, but I assume there are different gauges, or thicknesses, but don't know what would work best. Any ideas?


----------



## CaliChan (Feb 20, 2013)

The short e string (its the smallest sting) would probably work best. 
I've been considering doing the same thing those cutters are expensive


----------



## Relle (Feb 20, 2013)

Dh made a cutter at Xmas for me and used a guitar wire - I have no idea of the size, we just went into the store and found a very fine wire.

The wire is attached to the upright piece on the bottom bit and in the front there is screw (don't know what its called) to tighten the strings like they have on a guitar. They have to be really tight to cut, but I loosen it off while it just sits there.


----------



## hoegarden (Feb 20, 2013)

My cutter is guitar string.. But I don't know the size, have yet to change it. But is one of the 3 close to metal like strings on the guitar...


----------



## Shannon_m (Feb 20, 2013)

I think most use a #16... but don't quote me on that


----------



## tkine (Feb 20, 2013)

I made my own out of some scrap 3/4" plywood I had in my shop (my other hobby is woodworking).  I tried several types of wire, but all snapped under tension.  I ended up using Guitar strings that I bought on Ebay.  I cant remember the size though.  I will look later when it warms up out in the shop for the size.


----------



## gratia (Feb 20, 2013)

This is much more sophisticated then the one I made for myself.  Mine is basically just the top part with the wire and I just push down on it.  Mine is also made with fishing line.


----------



## melstan775 (Feb 20, 2013)

Relle9 said:


> Dh made a cutter at Xmas for me and used a guitar wire - I have no idea of the size, we just went into the store and found a very fine wire.
> 
> The wire is attached to the upright piece on the bottom bit and in the front there is screw (don't know what its called) to tighten the strings like they have on a guitar. They have to be really tight to cut, but I loosen it off while it just sits there.


 
That looks like a guillotine. I bet you have fun "chopping" your soap into slices don't you?


----------



## Relle (Feb 20, 2013)

Love cutting my soap .


----------



## Kansas Farm Girl (Feb 20, 2013)

Relle9 said:


> Dh made a cutter at Xmas for me and used a guitar wire - I have no idea of the size, we just went into the store and found a very fine wire.
> 
> The wire is attached to the upright piece on the bottom bit and in the front there is screw (don't know what its called) to tighten the strings like they have on a guitar. They have to be really tight to cut, but I loosen it off while it just sits there.


  How does this one work? Do you slide the soap through or does the handle-like pc pivot to bring the wire down onto the soap? I want one that the handle would pivot, much like a cheese cutter. At least I think that's what I want, since I haven't played with any of these I want him to make one, let me try it and if it doesn't work, fix it or make me another one. (I sound like a spoiled kid ;-} )


----------



## Relle (Feb 21, 2013)

You pull the handle forward, its on a hinge at the front, sit the log on top over the slit cut into the wood and pull the handle through the soap to cut. This works like a cheese cutter.


----------



## debsoap (Feb 21, 2013)

I just had two new cutters made and I Love them! I bought cheese wire from Cheese and Yogurt Making on EBay they have 12 inch wires that are looped and work great! I have cut about 2000 bars with these new cutters and the wire has held up beautifully


----------



## Miz Jenny (Feb 21, 2013)

My hubby is a luthier (makes custom acoustic guitars & mandolins) & this should be a piece a cake for him. Thanks for the photo! We have lots of strings around. BTW, the top 3 strings are heaviest; the bottom 3 are lightest.


----------



## tkine (Feb 21, 2013)

MIZ JENNY said:


> My hubby is a luthier (makes custom acoustic guitars & mandolins) & this should be a piece a cake for him. Thanks for the photo! We have lots of strings around. BTW, the top 3 strings are heaviest; the bottom 3 are lightest.



He should make you a soap cutting piece of art then!


----------



## marghewitt (Feb 21, 2013)

I bought the wire cutter from BB for $169 and the following week my 21 year old DAUGHTER started building a guitar! I was like WHAT? I showed her the cutter and she said she could have built it for me for like $30! I told her to build me one when she finishes her guitar and I would sell my BB one LOL :razz:


----------



## Badger (Feb 21, 2013)

I* think it is awesome that your daughter is building guitars and would make you a soap cutter! Cool daughter!


----------



## Kansas Farm Girl (Feb 21, 2013)

debsoap said:


> I just had two new cutters made and I Love them! I bought cheese wire from Cheese and Yogurt Making on EBay they have 12 inch wires that are looped and work great! I have cut about 2000 bars with these new cutters and the wire has held up beautifully


I found those wires, thank you. Now I just have to get him started. :mrgreen:


----------



## Marilyna (Feb 21, 2013)

There is a Yahoogroups called Tallow Soapers that has some great wire cutters in the files and photos sections.  Also we had a long discussion about the Delsie adjustable soap cutter.  I used to have one and I loved it so much.  The advantage was that you could make any size bar with it.


----------



## Miz Jenny (Feb 22, 2013)

tkine said:


> He should make you a soap cutting piece of art then!



I'd rather have functional than work of art. Hubby's guitar-building is not hobby, it's what pays the mortgage. www.proulxguitars.com By the time I'm back to cutting soap, I'll have one. I'm recovering from total knee replacement (last week) and can't go downstairs to my shop and it's KILLING me!


----------



## foresthome (Feb 22, 2013)

*wires*

My husband and son bought me the soap cutter called the Tank, for Mother's day 3 years ago. It works wonderfully. The guitar wire on it is 20p gauge. I hope that helps you. He got it on this site.

http://www.forcraftssake.com/shop/i...uct_reviews_info&products_id=20&reviews_id=73


----------



## tkine (Feb 22, 2013)

MIZ JENNY said:


> I'd rather have functional than work of art. Hubby's guitar-building is not hobby, it's what pays the mortgage. www.proulxguitars.com By the time I'm back to cutting soap, I'll have one. I'm recovering from total knee replacement (last week) and can't go downstairs to my shop and it's KILLING me!



I'm guessing he could make one that was both with not problems   Lovely pieces on the guitar site!


----------



## Miz Jenny (Feb 23, 2013)

tkine said:


> I'm guessing he could make one that was both with not problems   Lovely pieces on the guitar site!



Thanks and you're right. Problem is, he wants to create something visually beautiful and I want simply functional! He is very talented and very supportive. Over Christmas, he took one of our basement bedrooms & turned it into a soaper's paradise, with 2 work benches, shelves, lighting, drawers. I'm in heaven, when I'm down there in my zone.


----------



## Birdie Wife (Feb 23, 2013)

Now there's an idea... friend of mine has recently started making banjos. He plays traditional flailing banjo... I think I might give him a commission  hubbie is pretty good at the woodwork but probably the tensions are different in wire soap cutters.


----------

